# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  >  Διάφορα pc hardware

## Spirtos

Πωλούνται τα παρακάτω, μόνο πακέτο όλα μαζί. Τα περισσότερα λειτουργούσαν μέχρι πρόσφατα ή έχουν ελεγχθεί. 


_1 x USB camera_

_1 x Pentium D 805 2,66GHz @ 533MHz (LGA775)_ 
_1 x Core 2 Duo E8400 3,0GHz (LGA775)_ 
_1 x PCI to USB 2,0_ 
_1 x ASUS DVD Writer IDE_ 
_1 x data transfer switch_ 
_1 x Zalman CPU cooler 775 SBP (_ 
_1 x Sapphire Radeon 9550 256Mb AGP8x_ 
_1 x Creative Soundblaster_ 
_1 x Creative Soudblaster Audigy_ 
_2 x 256Mb DDR 333_ 
_2 x Pentium III
1 x PC2 4200 1Gb_


Τιμή 30€, κατόπιν συνάντησης εντός Αθηνών (Δυτικά προάστεια / Νέα Ιωνία / Νέα Φιλαδέλφεια κατά προτίμηση).

----------

